# Label printer?



## Jcrrep (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi There Since Im embroidery my own designs... I need to label them.. which printer do you recommend?? my volume of labels 100-150 monthly..


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

A dedicated label printer is super expensive. Overkill for 150 monthly volume.

Do you have any other equipment on-hand besides an embroidery machine? Heat press? Screen printer?


----------



## Kids Occasionwea (Feb 2, 2014)

The various label printers are very expensive and will surely want the more and more of money spent on the same. I do not have any idea about the most reliable one but I would surely recommend the one to concern some professional to attain the most significant one.


----------

